# Well, u guy's have finally done it to me YOUR FAULT :)



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol: 
I tore down my 7x2x2.5 tank and ripped out all the adult peppermint catcfish i had in there 70 to be precise :drooling: , moved them into their new home and was looking at the bare tank thinking what will i put in there! I have been lurking around were for awhile and love some of the bigger fish have mainly been into tangs and malawis, so to cut a long story short, i bought some young Vieja bifasciatus to grow up and also have a nice pair of Para Polleni to go in there, i will post some pics as i go, tank is cycling at the moment  Big fish here i come 
hahahahahahaha
you mongrels

opcorn: :fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumb: 8) :lol:


----------



## Bentho (Jun 9, 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

:lol:

Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

Well the tank is in full steam ahead, i have juss finished the DIY sump on it, 400ltr sup, will do the 7fter and the [email protected] tanks underneath, so far i have trio salvini, trio of JAck Dempseys, trio Veiga Bifas and a trio of firemouths, these fish are still fairly young and will be distrubuted throughout the 3 tanks once they get alittle size to them, i am also awaiting a trio of Polleni, i will attempt to get some pics up tonight so u can all have a looksie 

Thanx Ray :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

What a great stock list! Awesome waiting for pics opcorn:


----------

